# Laptop reboots every night



## Navigium (Aug 29, 2010)

I just installed FreeBSD on my Thinkpad replacing Linux, which I used for ages. Being a noob I have really no idea where to start looking for the solution to my problem:

My freeBSD reboots every night without any reason for it in /var/messeges (doesn't even mention a shutdown. There is only a boot process showing up)

Usually it's at around 3 - 4 in the mourning, which means in the time when the /etc/periodic/dialy jobs are running. But I have no idea which one of them could cause the problem. I don't even have a idea where to start looking...

cheers,

b


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 29, 2010)

Without things like the version of FreeBSD, the model of Thinkpad, the exact log entries you see, whether you've changed any defaults, software you've installed, and so on, everything is just guessing.


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 29, 2010)

remove your heatsink re administer your thermal paste and reseat the heatsink.

Your overheating so your cpu is causing a reset.


----------



## loop (Aug 30, 2010)

I had a similar problem, by fluke of luck I noticed that the ATAPI CD driver was crashing - still unsure as to why though (device dropping to a power-save state maybe?). Pulled it out of my kernel config (I now load it as a module) and no random reboots since.


----------



## Navigium (Aug 30, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Without things like the version of FreeBSD, the model of Thinkpad, the exact log entries you see, whether you've changed any defaults, software you've installed, and so on, everything is just guessing.



It's on a Thinkpad T43p. As I said, there are no relevant messegas in /var/log/messages. Is there any other log that could be relevant? My "uname -mrs":

```
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE i386
```

ls /etc/periodic/daily (one of these seems to be the cause)

```
100.clean-disks         130.clean-msgs          200.backup-passwd
310.accounting          404.status-zfs          407.status-graid3
420.status-network      450.status-security     480.status-ntpd
110.clean-tmps          140.clean-rwho          210.backup-aliases
330.news                405.status-ata-raid     408.status-gstripe
430.status-rwho         460.status-mail-rejects 500.queuerun
120.clean-preserve      150.clean-hoststat      300.calendar
400.status-disks        406.status-gmirror      409.status-gconcat
440.status-mailq        470.status-named        999.local
```

I use ZFS as file system except the /boot partition which is on ufs (zfs bootloader didn't work for me)

My rc.conf:


```
# Created: Fri Aug  6 18:41:21 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
keymap="us.iso"
sshd_enable="YES"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"

#Network Configuration
hostname="##some host name - deleted###"
network_interfaces="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
#ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"


zfs_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"

lpd_enable="YES"
#cupsd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"



# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat Aug  7 18:13:07 2010
nisdomainname="NO"
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat Aug  7 18:14:27 2010
font8x8="swiss-8x8"
font8x14="NO"
font8x16="swiss-8x16"
```

and my loader.conf:

```
zfs_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:data"
snd_ich_load="YES"
snd_uaudio_load="YES"
hw.psm.synaptics_support=1
```


----------



## Navigium (Aug 30, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> remove your heatsink re administer your thermal paste and reseat the heatsink.
> 
> Your overheating so your cpu is causing a reset.



But why would this only happen at 3 am and not when I do other cpu heavy stuff like compiling some app? And why does only FreeBSD cause my cpu to overheat and cpu heavier Fedora GNU/Linux doesn't? Doen't seem very plausible to me. But never mind, I'll give it a try...


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2010)

The T43p is older, and running i386, so probably you don't have as much RAM as recommended for ZFS.

Maybe the same as mentioned here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=99449&postcount=5


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 30, 2010)

Perhaps the laptop went to sleep improperly.  The fan might not turn on then and the laptop would overheat.  Have you disabled suspend?


----------



## Navigium (Aug 30, 2010)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> Perhaps the laptop went to sleep improperly.  The fan might not turn on then and the laptop would overheat.  Have you disabled suspend?



I don't use suspend. The only power saving thing I have activated is powering the screen off. So I don't think this is the reason...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2010)

Have a look in /var/crash/ and read crash(8).


----------



## Navigium (Aug 31, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> The T43p is older, and running i386, so probably you don't have as much RAM as recommended for ZFS.
> 
> Maybe the same as mentioned here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=99449&postcount=5



Thank you very much, that was exactly the problem. I added the following to my "loader.conf" to tune my ZFS and now it works with my 1GB of ram:


```
vm.kmem_size="512M"
vm.kmem_size_max="512M"
vfs.zfs.arc_max="40M"
vfs.zfs.vdev.cache.size="5M"
vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0
```


----------

